

Ask HN:  Looking for lightweight web documentation system, any recommendations? - raw_tea

I currently use DokuWiki but it's too heavy for my small low watt linux server.  Can anybody recommend anything lighter?
======
dragonbonheur
Wiki on a stick? <http://stickwiki.sourceforge.net/> Or a custom Lua web
server? <http://lua4everything.dyndns.org/>

------
dragonbonheur
There's also Sputnik, also coded in Lua <http://sputnik.freewisdom.org/>

